# Solved: uninstall one drive



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

First of all, my computer skills are only average at very best. My problem is this. My version of windows don't have ( gpedit.msc ), I would like to get it, without gpedit.msc theres a lot you cant do. I researched Google and You Tube with some solution,s I guess. Maybe thay work, but for me the non computer geek, thay don't. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Which version of Windows?

If you have Windows 8 Pro or Windows 8.1 Pro what exactly are you doing to find gpedit.msc?

If you do not have the Pro version you can "upgrade" to it. The following instructions are for Pro with Media Center, but I think the same procedure should give you the option of just getting Pro (but maybe not, since the price difference would be pretty small): Add features to Windows 8.1


----------



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

I mainly am trying to get gpedit.msc to uninstall One Drive, I don't want it all, I never use. Why Microsoft didn't make all windows to get gpedit.msc is beyond me $$$$$. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Why Microsoft didn't make all windows to get gpedit.msc is beyond me


There are some features that Microsoft knows are not needed or used by many home users. So, they create a version without those features and charge about $100 less for that version.


----------



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

don't go in regedit (WARNING )


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If anyone browsing this topic decides to follow the regedit
PLEASE before you even consider a regedit ensure you establish a restore point and preferably a registry backup

You only need ONE wrong click in regedit and you may be facing real problems

The far safer way to deal with OneDrive if you do not wish to use it is as recommended by Microsoft, where you may make some changes
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/onedrive-app-faq

General advice re regedit from Microsoft


> Microsoft:
> 
> "Warning - Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall the operating system.
> Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved.
> Modify the registry at your own risk."


* Chuckracer*
With respect you have NOT uninstalled OneDrive - you have simply deleted a registry key aspect of it
AND wherever you found the suggested fix - I do not know, but I consider it less than safe. It maybe that there are no adverse results to that action.
I admit that I do not have the knowledge to know what if any problems such deletion may cause - but generally speaking DELETION is NEVER the way to go

My research tells me that if you do NOT have the Windows 8.1 update - start screen - if there is a search icon to the right of your user name - the magnifying glass - you do have the 8.1 update, if there is NOT a search icon you do NOT have it.
- then you may now have problems installing that update - which changes settings etc relating to OneDrive and of course the update will now NOT be able to find the relevant registry entry

However I do of course hope all is well


----------



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

One Drive you can disable it, and that's ok. Or pause it. To did this,
(1) go to the cloud on the task bar bring the cloud icon up.
(2) right click on the cloud icon, then click settings. In One Drive window click (tab).
(3) ( more info ) that takes you to pc settings click on ( pc settings ) theres a slider that pops up, you can put it ( on or off ) mine is off.


I have been reading a lot what Windows says about One Drive, thay say to click it on or off in pc settings is ok, but Windows says to uninstall it, cant be done. So the best and safest option would be just to disable it. My rookie opinion hahahaha. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately I have NO IDEAS
I just hope that before you deleted



> I deleted Skydrive folder


in regedit - that you did have the registry backed up or at least as I said a restore point established although the latter is the less sure way.

As I said I DO NOT know what implications there are to what you have done.

I know you installed 8.1 last week, as of course it was on a topic of yours that I posted on
What I should have said was the 8.1 - update 1.
If you have the search icon as mentioned then you do have it
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/install-latest-update-windows-8-1

Good luck with it - I really do hope all is well


----------



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

Iam not very positive. I know last week some time a window appeared and said install 8.1 before it had option to install later, that's what I would click. This time there was no option to install later, the options were to install in 1,2,3, or 4 hrs. It was getting late I clicked in 4 hrs. When I got on the computer the next day it installed, took about 50 minutes. Someone picked this computer up for me at WalMart about 8 months ago. It originally had window 8. Now when I to my computer, it says 8.1 My antivirus is windows defender, I run it every day and do the updates every day to. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

What do you mean by search icon? Iam a rookie hahahaha. Thanks Chuck


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is on the link with images


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The only "OneDrive" I see on my 8.1 system is a built-in Windows Store App. I have never bothered (launched) it and it has never bothered me. Is that App what the big deal is? Or is there some other "problem" lurking in my system that hasn't come to my attention?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As already stated, using gpedit.msc doesn't uninstall anything, it sets a group policy to prevent (or allow) certain actions.

Here's an article on the eightforums showing howing to disable/enable OneDrive:

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/29426-onedrive-integration-windows-8-1-enable-disable.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for that link, Cookiegal. Now I know another reason to be glad I do not login to my computers using a Microsoft Account.  Long live local accounts!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> Thanks for that link, Cookiegal. Now I know another reason to be glad I do not login to my computers using a Microsoft Account.  Long live local accounts!


I'll second that!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

But along this same line, comes Office 365 and it requires an MS account.
True one does NOT have to use the "Cloud" for saving files, but Office will be setup to be able to.
I just do NOT login to the MS account and there is no access.

Bottom line, OneDrive is NOT going away and will be added where it could be used.

Grapevine says that the local Office version will be replaced with the subscription of Office 365 or whatever it will be called.
I do have 365 installed on my test machine and see no problems with it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> But along this same line, comes Office 365 and it requires an MS account.


But, I assume, Office 365 does not require the use of a MS account for the computer login. If it does, then I cannot use Office 365 with a Windows 7 computer or my iPhone.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with what has been said by Cookiegal and by TerryNet

Only time will tell what the results of deleting the Skydrive key are
The acid test will in my opinion be the attempted install of any update from Microsoft that is dedicated to or includes any feature of OneDrive

I remain convinced that simply deleting the key Skydrive cannot be the correct way nor indeed the safe way.

If you are signed in with a Local Account - as has been said OneDrive (previously named (Skydrive) is not used
If you press the Windows key and type OneDrive the options appear on the right.

If you then change to a Microsoft Account - saved docs for instance are then automatically saved to OneDrive and a backup copy of PCSettings is saved to OneDrive

Those and others are configured by default
All explained here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/onedrive-app-faq


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

No it does NOT require the MS account to be used as the login on the machine.
The local account works just fine, then IF you want access to the OneDrive, you must login to it from within a browser by clicking on the login link in the Office app.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Just unpin OneDrive from your Start Screen (right click on the tile and choose UNPIN). If you do not have a microsoft email address, you don't have a OneDrive account anyway.


----------



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

I for sure got Windows 8.1 update. This laptop was purchased about 8 months ago, well almost 8 months, early April, it had originally had Windows 8, with free upgrade I installed 8.1 with update. With my crappy computer skills I went to You Tube to find out for sure. I was told theres 2 ways to check.
(1) go to the bottom left, if you have that white Windows start button ( icon ) you have 8.1 ( I have it )
(2) ( Windows+C keys ) at top right my user name, power button, search button, you have Windows 8.1 with update ( I have it ). Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect you did not have to go to YouTube or anywhere else
The info was posted for you on my post 8


> I know you installed 8.1 last week, as of course it was on a topic of yours that I posted on
> What I should have said was the 8.1 - update 1.
> If you have the search icon as mentioned then you do have it
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/install-latest-update-windows-8-1


----------

